# resolucion monitor  -SOLUCIONADO -

## ppkombo61

Hola.

Tras actualizar xorg y algunas librerias mas la resolucion de la pantalla me ha bajado de 1920x1080 a 1600X1200.

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200

default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1600x1200       0.0* 

   1280x1024       0.0  

   1152x864        0.0  

   1024x768        0.0  

   800x600         0.0  

   640x480         0.0  

   720x400         0.0  

Aqui dejo el registro del Xorg.

http://pastebin.com/KbS0ewVF

¿Como podria volver a la resolucion anterior?

Leyendo el log del Xorg se ve que no tengo el archivo 40-monitor.conf en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ni otro en /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d.

¿De donde lee la resolucion por defecto y porque desaparecio la anterior?

Desde un live cd de Gentoo si me la reconoce.

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

DVI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm

   1920x1080      60.0*+

   1600x1200      60.0  

   1680x1050      60.0  

   1280x1024      75.0  

   1440x900       59.9  

   1280x960       60.0  

   1152x864       75.0  

   1024x768       75.1     70.1     60.0  

   832x624        74.6  

   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  

   640x480        72.8     75.0     66.7     60.0  

   720x400        70.1 

Un saludoLast edited by ppkombo61 on Mon Dec 03, 2012 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿De donde lee la resolucion por defecto

 

no recuerdo desde que versión pero en versiones actuales de las X no hace falta un archivo de configuración de las X. Todo se configura automágicamente y solo hay que usar un archivo de configuración si algo no funciona o si hay que cargar configuraciones poco usuales o personalizadas.

Si te fijas en el log, el driver "interroga" primero a la gráfica por modos soportados, luego al monitor y luego lo parsea todo según la información que recibe y monta los ModeLines.

Luego ya me pierdo, lo úncio raro que veo es "VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size", que no usas KMS y que no tienes aceleracion por hardware.

 *Quote:*   

> y porque desaparecio la anterior? 

 

no tengo ni idea, pero si tengo un par de ideas que puedes probar :

- despues de que hayas actualizado las X hay que recompilar todos los componentes ( drivers realmente) que uses ( xf86-video-ati, xf86-input-evdev, etc). No creo que el problema sea este pero por si las moscas.

- veo en el log que usas vesa, a menos que tengas alguna necesidad de usar vesa te diría que habilites el soporte kms para las ati en el kernel y recompiles. Elimina de la configuracion del kernel todo lo relacionado con vesa o cualquier otra configuración framebuffer que tengas. 

- si nada de esto funciona inténtalo creando un archivo de configuracion a mano, forzando el modo de resolución que quieres. 

saluetes

----------

## ppkombo61

Hola.

Gracias por la respuesta.

Hize una nueva instalacion de Gentoo y el problema perdura. 

Dare toda la informacion que pueda para posibles respuestas.

Cuando instale xorg-server no instalo  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa ni x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev. Las X no arrancaban. Tras instalarlos si 

funciono.

Intente con el kernel antiguo que tenia y otros que compile pero nada ha cambiado (todos tenian el soporte kms activado para ati).

xorg -configure me da la siguiente salida:

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux x11 3.2.12-gentoo #1 SMP Wed Apr 11 

17:51:16 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

Build Date: 22 November 2012  01:13:37AM

Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 23 13:28:05 2012

List of video drivers:

        radeon

        ati

        vesa

        fbdev

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.

Me llama la atencion la linea

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

Intente como me aconsejo Gringo crear el archivo 40-monitor.conf

xrandr arroja otro error y no detecta la resolucion anterior "1920x1080". Ademas creo que no da toda la informacion que deberia.

xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 640 x 400, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200

default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1600x1200       0.0* 

   1280x1024       0.0  

   1152x864        0.0  

   1024x768        0.0  

   800x600         0.0  

   640x480         0.0  

   720x400         0.0

 lspci | grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]

este es  el contenido del archivo. Imagino que esta bien.

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Radeon HD 3600"

  Option      "Monitor-DVI-0" "DVI screen"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  "DVI screen"

  Option      "PreferredMode" "1920X1080"

EndSection

Tras reiniciar sigue con la misma resolucion

Tras otro xorg-configure ahora aparace otra linea de advertencia.

(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

 Pero en el kernel esta activado.

Otro fallo, por is sirve de algo, es que el puntero de raton me desaparece habitualmente.

Bueno. no se que otra informacion puedo dar.

Un saludo

----------

## cameta

Hola,

que  INPUT_DEVICES y VIDEO_CARDS tienes puestos en make.conf?

----------

## ppkombo61

Estan bien. 

Antes funciono todo perfectamente.

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

IMPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

----------

## quilosaq

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
> 
>  Pero en el kernel esta activado.
> ...

 

Creo que esto debes comprobarlo bien. Mira lo que dice al ejecutar como root:

```
modprobe configs

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep DRM_RADEON
```

----------

## ppkombo61

gracias por las respuestas.

He vuelto a compilar un kernel y tenido especial cuidado en marcar todas las opciones segun la guia xorg de  Gentoo.

Copio un trozo del log

15.762] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.762] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.762] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.762] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.762] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    15.762] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    15.762] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    15.762] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    15.762] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    15.767] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.767] 	compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 0.0.2

[    15.767] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.0

[    15.767] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

[    15.768] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.768] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    15.768] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.768] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    15.768] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.768] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    15.768] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    15.768] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    15.768] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    15.768] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    15.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    15.779] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.779] 	compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 1.1.0

[    15.779] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.0

[    15.779] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[    15.779] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    15.779] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    15.787] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.787] 	compiled for 1.13.0, module version = 1.0.0

nuevamente dice que no hay soporte para kms

modprobe configs

FATAL: Module configs not found.

               termial  0     /home/pepe

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep DRM_RADEON

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

Los tengo en el kernel y no como modulos. (creo que de ahi el fallo).

Enlace para el .config de /usr/src/linux

http://pastebin.com/UKSfhxs2

Se ve que kms no esta habilitado para ati.

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

Lo que no se es donde tengo que habilitarlo.

Segui al pie de la letra la guia (creo no haberme equivocado.

Listado de Código 2.5: Ajustes para AMD/ATI

(Configure el núcleo para usar el firmware radeon-ucode)

Device Drivers --->

  Generic Driver Options --->

  [*]  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

  # Tarjetas RadeonHD de las series 2000, 3000 y 4000:

  (radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Tarjetas RadeonHD 5000, también conocidas como Evergreen:

  (radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin

   radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin

   radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin

   radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD series 6000/7300 Fusion APUs:

  (radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin

   radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin

   radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD 6400-7600 también conocidas como Northern Islands:

  (radeon/BARTS_mc.bin radeon/BARTS_me.bin radeon/BARTS_pfp.bin

   radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin

   radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin CAYMAN_mc.bin

   CAYMAN_me.bin CAYMAN_pfp.bin CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

   radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_mc.bin radeon/CAYMAN_me.bin

   radeon/CAYMAN_pfp.bin radeon/CAYMAN_rlc.bin radeon/TURKS_mc.bin

   radeon/TURKS_me.bin radeon/TURKS_pfp.bin) External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD series 7500/7600 Fusion APUs:

  (radeon/ARUBA_me.bin radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin)

   External firmware blobs

  # Radeon HD series 7700-7900 también conocidas como Southern Islands:

  (radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin

   radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin radeon/TAHITI_ce.bin

   radeon/TAHITI_mc.bin radeon/TAHITI_me.bin radeon/TAHITI_pfp.bin

   radeon/TAHITI_rlc.bin radeon/VERDE_ce.bin radeon/VERDE_mc.bin

   radeon/VERDE_me.bin radeon/VERDE_pfp.bin radeon/VERDE_rlc.bin)

   External firmware blobs

  # todas:

   (/lib/firmware/) Firmware blobs root directory

(Active el soporte KMS para Radeon)

Device Drivers --->

  Graphics support --->

  <*>  Direct Rendering Manager --->

  <*>    ATI Radeon

  [*]      Enable modesetting on radeon by default

Acabo de comprobarlo y esta con [="y"]

No se que puede pasar, si sera un fallo al compilar el kernel.

Un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

Tu . config es de un kernel 3.5.7 y el log de Xorg dice que estas ejecutando un kernel 3.2.12.

Puede que estés construyendo el kernel pero que no lo estes copiando a /boot.

----------

## ppkombo61

Cierto. gracias.

Entre usar el kernel antiguo , el nuevo, borrar los logs me hize un lio.

Para no cometer errores comenze por compilar un kernel nuevo paso a paso. Primero para que arrancara con lo minimo, sistema de archivos, mi tarjeta de red etc. Luego le añadi alsa.

Hasta aqui todo bien.

Hay ciertos pasos que no hay que editar en este kerne para las X (segun la guia de Gentoo), ya que vienen habilitados por defecto.

Asi que tras compilar un nuevo kernel con solo el soporte para mi tarjeta de red y alsa el sistema inicio normalmente.

Tras esto habilito el soporte kms para ati. Reinicio y se me queca colgado. Lo intente varias veces.

Leyendo la documentacion de Ati encontre esto.

Kernels >=3.0.0 Linux Kernel Configuration: Enabling radeon driver and KMS 

Device Drivers  --->

	Graphics support  --->

		<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

			<*> ATI Radeon

				[*] Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER

General setup  --->

	[*] Enable PCI quirk workarounds

Looks like KMS and FB drivers conflicting now (Nov 2012), at least on old cards like R250 and R350 (see http://www.spinics.net/lists/xorg/msg54751.html). If X doesn't start after upgrade and you see in Xorg.0.log this error: 

[    33.188] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[    33.188] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    33.188] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[    33.188] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

then switch off framebuffer driver: Linux Kernel Configuration: Radeon I2C capability 

Device Drivers --->

    Graphics support --->

        <M> Support for frame buffer devices --->

            < > ATI Radeon display support 

                [ ] DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon suppor

Por lo que he leido ahora el kernel se encarga de elegir la resolucion del monitor.

Pero tendra que leer algun archivo o valorar las que hay posibles para determinar cual usar. En el cual no aparece la antigua.

Si alguien conoce el proceso y lo puede explicar se lo agradecere.

Un saludo.

----------

## ppkombo61

Intentando encontrar una solucion tropeze con comentarios sobre un bug con la ultima version de  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, la 7.0.0

No se si le habra ocurrido a otro usuario que use ati.

De hecho para poder iniciar las X he tenido que instalar el controlador generico vesa. Ya que me saltaba el mensaje "no screens found"

Posiblemente de ahi la perdida de resolucion en el monitor.

Leyendo las "news" de portage no vi ninguna referencia a tal fallo.

¿Alguien tiene conocimiento sobre si es cierto y la solucion?

¿Seria factible hacer un downgrade a una version anterior de xorg-server?

Un saludo.

----------

## ppkombo61

Bueno al final lo solucione.

Por si le sirve a alguien.

Faltaba por instalar radeon-ucode y poner 

 Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

<M>   ATI Radeon  

   [*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER

como modulo. No se porque, sino no arrancaban las X

Un saludo..

----------

